
How does a startup out-recruit Google?  - nikunjk
http://garry.posterous.com/how-does-a-startup-out-recruit-google-palanti
======
nickm12
I've worked in both a startup environment and a tech giant. It's true that you
get to write more new code at the startup, but beyond that I think this post
is bunk.

"Maintaining old code" at a tech giant is not about keeping some ancient
system working by periodically fixing a bug or adding a feature. It is about
building scalable systems that are constantly adapting to new demands. It's
about dealing with large-scale constraints and constantly finding and removing
bottlenecks. I find it tremendously challenging intellectually.

Which isn't to say that the startup route is bad or not intellectually
stimulating either. Writing new code is FUN. Trying out new stuff is FUN.
Solving the problems that come with doing things differently is also fun and
intellectually challenging.

I think there are advantages and disadvantages to both. I learned a lot in
both kinds of environments and I think I would be a worse engineer for only
having done one or the other. Some people might just be wired up to prefer one
or the other, but my recommendation to people earlier in their career
(particularly interns) would be to get experience in as many kinds of
environments as possible.

------
Florin_Andrei
I don't think Google is that attractive anymore for a startup-minded person.

------
pook1e
> He says the sense you get from college recruiters is that you get to write
> new code. Most great hackers love to do this. But that's not what you get
> from a software engineering position at the tech giants. You get to maintain
> old code. The job should really be called software technician.

I've never thought about it this way. I've never worked at a startup (or even
given it much consideration) but this makes me want to change that.

------
zeroonetwothree
"But that's not what you get from a software engineering position at the tech
giants. You get to maintain old code."

I wouldn't say that's true in general. It's going to be a mix a both. But
improving/fixing old code will often teach you a lot more than writing new
code. You can both see clever things that other people have done and bad
design decisions that are now causing you problems.

------
pritam2020
How about having that, and then doing your own projects on the side, or some
free lance projects?

